# The greatest reaction to getting a horse.



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That is exactly how I reacted when I got my horse. Only difference is I was in my forties! :shock:

That was great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cute! I just wished they editted down the 9 minutes of "I have a horse!" to about half that. 
ANd, take the spurs off. She is too young to use spurs.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. Her confusion is absolutely adorable. "Next question! Are you joking with me?"

I'm just surprised she can toss that saddle on the horse. I have a hard time with western saddles and I'm pretty sure I'm bigger and taller than she is. Heh.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahaha she was so happy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SHE is adorable!!
Her dad (?) kept the joke going too long--_I could NEVER have done that to any of my daughters. blahh_
Still...REALLY cool to own your favorite lesson horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Courtney said:


> HAHAHAHA. Her confusion is absolutely adorable. "Next question! Are you joking with me?"
> 
> *I'm just surprised she can toss that saddle on the horse.* I have a hard time with western saddles and I'm pretty sure I'm bigger and taller than she is. Heh.


 I DVR'd and locked this horse show that has somebody her size doing just that AND mounting a 16hh tall horse from the ground, bareback, using the mane and her heel to pull herself up. You forget how flexible kids can be. ha, ha


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

That vastly improved my day. My favorite part was "You should feel my butt!"


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish my dad was that cool.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That was cuter than a box of kittens. I cried just like that when I got my horse. :lol: How heart warming!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

"We had crab for dinner, and now I got a horse!" Hahaha, best line ever!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how the dad is TOTALLY giving it away in the beginning and she totally doesn't get it! So sounds like me. lol

Favorite part: "This was a great night. We had crab for dinner...and I got a horse!"

"I'm getting a hor...wait...no! I GOT a horse!!!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She rides better than I can! Cute idea for "following a cow" haha


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Wonderful! I GOOTTT A HOORRRSSSEEE!!!! Im gonna say that when i buy it myself!


----------



## eyede (Jan 28, 2012)

*Here she is months later sorting cows!*

For those of you that are interested, here's a fun follow up of Sophia and Smarty sorting cows, enjoy!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness that child was adorable! (Though I agree they could have cut the omg I got a horse part, in half). Aw but she was so happy she was crying. Now to get my dad to do the same with mee. :think: :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What a sweet kid.


----------



## eyede (Jan 28, 2012)

Another video of Sophia and smarty!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Very cute videos. Nice cutting horse. Makes me miss team penning.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so adorable! best video I've seen in a while! thanks for sharing!


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol this is so funny.Congrats


----------

